# Humping - What can we do to stop this?



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds crazy, but if he's been doing this for six years and you've tried all sorts of things to correct it.... what if you just ignore it. It may be that your horrified reaction is fueling it. If he humps you, just walk away. If he humps the other dog and the other dog doesn't care, don't say anything about it, just call the other dog to you and engage him in activity. 

Humping isn't always dominant. Some dogs do it when they're excited in a fun way.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

That was our thinking when we first got Pippa. However, that philosophy of letting them work it out on thier own and/or ignore it turned nasty for us when she had enough of his antics and went after him. He required $1,000+ of surgery to fix the bite. It was so severe because Whippets have no fur and no fat layer. If they were two Goldens I would let them work it out. Pippa just looks at us for help now when he starts humping her. I should add that when she bit him she was 4 days post spay surgery and definitely not in any mood to joke around. She warned him with a growl and we thought - okay they'll work it out he got the message but he walked away and then came back for a 2nd time and that's when she got him.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh.... Ok, I remember that. Well, my post did say to ignore it if the other dog didn't mind. Since she does, that's not an option, at least for humping other dogs.

Have your tried escalating your aversive? Given the bite history surrounding the humping, I'd probably be willing to try coming all unglued on him when he humps the other dog... grab him, scruff him a little as you tell him knock it off in a deep, growly voice. 

If you're consistent with telling him to knock it off, he should get the message. but it will take somebody telling him to knock it off EVERY TIME he does it. If he ever gets away with it, even just once, he'll want to keep trying to see if "this" is the time he can get away with it again. Dogs love to gamble.

The other alternative would be a remote citronella collar.


----------

